# Hot weather and Hot Flounder gigging



## Redfish Rick (Aug 27, 2004)

The last 3 nights of flounder gigging have been very good, even with nagging low tides and lots of dirty hot water on the flats. Overall, the action has been better later in the night, with the first hour after dark being the slowest on recent trips. This is a normal summertime pattern, with more flounder moving shallow after the water cools off around 11pm. Water clarity has been poor in many areas, but rapidly improves later in the night as the shallows cool off and the water drops suspended sediment. Fish size has been good, with a 17" average lately and a few larger fish up to 23". The gigging should remain good for the rest of Summer, especially if we get some much needed rain...

*6/6/2018 - Double Trip*
I had new customer Brad group of 2 onboard for the early trip tonight. Conditions were fair, with SE winds at 10-15mph and very low tide levels. We started slow, with 4 fish in the first hour, but after making a move, we found our last 6 fish in 30 minutes. We ended with a 10 flounder limit plus 1 sheepshead by 10:30pm (1 hour 45 minutes of gigging)

*Late trip* - I had repeat customer Tim K. group of 4 onboard, leaving the dock at midnight. By now, conditions were better, with SE winds at 5-10mph and very low slack tide. We made quick work of the fish, ending with a 20 flounder limit plus 1 black drum by 2am (1 hour 30 minutes of gigging).

*6/7/2018*
I had repeat customer Jeff N. group of 4 onboard tonight. Conditions were poor, with SE wind at 15-20mph and low tide levels. We got off to a slow start, gigging 5 fish in the first 1.5 hours. After making a couple moves, we dialed in on some fast action on hard sand and grass bottom. We ended with a 20 flounder limit plus 1 black drum by 11:15pm (2 hours 30 minutes of gigging)

*6/8/2018*
I had repeat customer Jack B. group of 6 onboard tonight. Conditions were marginal, with SE winds at 15mph and low tide levels. We got off to a good start, gigging 7 flounder in the first 45 minutes. After that, things got slow, and we did a bunch of moving around with poor results. At midnight, we had only 10 flounder in the boat. We finally found some consistent action later in the night, and I'm glad this group hung in there. We ended with a 30 flounder limit plus 4 sheepshead and 1 alligator gar (shot with a bow) by 2:30am (5 hours 45 minutes of gigging). The largest flounder tonight was 23".

*Upcoming open dates:
June: fully booked
July: 6, 7, 10-12, 15, 16, 18, 23, 24, 30, 31
August: 2, 4, 5, 7-16, 19-26, 28, 29, 31*

I also do "late trips" if I finish quickly with my first group. Late trips usually leave the dock 11pm-1am. Please call for availability. This is the best way to get a trip on short notice when I am already booked.

Price: $450 for 2 people, $100 each additional person, up to 6 people

Capt. Rick Hammond
Night Stalker Guide Service - Rockport, TX
 nightstalkerguideservice.com
361-229-6053

#floundergigging


----------

